# A and W hormone free beef adds



## saskcattle

I'm sure everyone has seen the adds on tv of A and W hormone and steroid free beef. They are marketing on an uniformed public and it seems to be working on the city people who hear hormones and freak out. If you haven't seen the adds YouTube them. Here is a link to a good article that was in the western producer this week. 

http://www.producer.com/2015/04/beef-hormone-hullabaloo-overblown-says-vet/


----------



## saskcattle

http://youtu.be/Xia7qLKP-Ls


----------



## saskcattle

http://youtu.be/OM_wBVIOVII


----------



## DoubleR

Interesting article. Thanks for sharing that.
I wasn't aware of the A&W adds. Interesting. Going to have to look at our's next time I'm in town and see if they are pushing it around here.


----------



## Markwright

*GOOD Cattle*

ALL Naturals convert feed at 5.5 to 6.2 to 1.

Also they Gain at 2.6 to 3.2 lbs per head per day on the afore.

Since they Also bring $10 to $17 cwt Above the usa supposed mandatory reported market .....hmmmm.

what more does a "non informed" supposed cattle person need 2 know?






saskcattle said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen the adds on tv of A and W hormone and steroid free beef. They are marketing on an uniformed public and it seems to be working on the city people who hear hormones and freak out. If you haven't seen the adds YouTube them. Here is a link to a good article that was in the western producer this week.
> 
> http://www.producer.com/2015/04/beef-hormone-hullabaloo-overblown-says-vet/


----------



## saskcattle

I personally don't use growth hormones in my cattle but the guys that do are being shown as doing something wrong. That's what gets me. These have been used in cattle for years with no problems in food. These adds are making it look like growth hormones in cattle are bad for you, when a lot of food you eat has more in it than the steak you eat. What it comes down to I guess is consumer is always right and the industry has to do what the customer wants in the end.


----------



## cowfarmer

A&W is giving farmers a bad name


----------



## saskcattle

http://agriculturetodayblog.com/2014/05/16/my-beef-with-your-beef/


----------

